# Need help finding a women's watch.



## Blubaru703 (Jul 18, 2012)

There's a birthday coming up and I need to find a replacement for a well worn and battered PR50.








She loves the build quality and really digs the looks of the PR50 with the gold body/white face. Roman numerals are also a plus.

I'm not really crazy about what else tissot is offering and I don't really want to just gift her the same watch again.

She probably would prefer quartz and I don't think she would be into any of the Japanese brands(possibly Citizen). I only say that because I think she is a bit of fan when it comes to their Eco Drive.

Price range is $300-$500

Does anyone know of any other brands that I could look into?


----------



## Roller.959 (Nov 29, 2011)

Check out the ladies forum. Off the top of my head:

B&M Ladies Riviera
Something by FC (they love roman numerals)


----------



## Blubaru703 (Jul 18, 2012)

I though I had posted in the ladies forum. Doh!


----------



## 440saw (Feb 1, 2012)

I recently got my wife this, of course I buy her watches and she says no more watches, but she is wearing it every day now. (Rolex on the side no less.) 
*Ladies Tissot Ballade Two-Tone Automatic*


----------



## coastcat (May 25, 2011)

Hmm. Christopher Ward Victoria? It's silver rather than goldtone, but otherwise a nice choice. At your price point, your options are primary Japanese or fashion brands. If she's an Eco-Drive fan (and thus has excellent taste), you will find a whole slew of choices in the Citizen catalog. The Citizen Silhouette collection might be your best starting point.


----------



## Blubaru703 (Jul 18, 2012)

That CWard is very nice.

I don't know all that much about the brand. Are they well respected?


----------



## coastcat (May 25, 2011)

Blubaru703 said:


> That CWard is very nice.
> 
> I don't know all that much about the brand. Are they well respected?


Overall opinion seems to be positive. Search the main and affordable fora for threads about the company. Here's a sample thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/christopher-ward-watches-705432.html

To my eye, CW watches are intended to give you the look of the big names, at a much lower cost. The round-cased CW Victoria reminds me quite a lot of the Cartier Ballon Bleu line - a very similar design sensibility. The CW is $310, while the cheapest Cartier BB lists around $4500.


----------



## serenestlim (Sep 14, 2012)

try Tag Heuer or Longines.


----------



## geekchick (Sep 22, 2012)

Citizen Eco-Drive EM0093-59A


----------

